# Bestickung simulieren



## babone (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
habe leider über Suche und Google nichts gefunden. Ich würde gerne das im Anhang mit eigener Logo im Photoshop nachbauen. Ich glaube es gab mal ein englisches Tutorial.
Kann mir jemand helfen!
Danke in Voraus

Gruss Babone


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Oktober 2004)

Auf http://www.thewebmachine.com gibt es dafür ein Tutorial. Allerdings benötigst du
Illustrator CS.
In der "Docma" von Juli/September gab es auch einen kompletten Artikel über das
Nachstellen von Stickereien.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Eigentlich ist das Ganze gar nicht so schwer.

1.) Ursprungsschrift entfernen (Kopierstempel bzw. Ausbessern-Werkzeug)
2.) geeignete Schriftart suchen (am Besten eine eher dickere)
3.) Ebeneneffekt => abgeflachte Kante hinzufügen
4.) Textebene rastern
5.) Filter => Strukturierungsfilter => mit Struktur versehen (Leinwand)


----------



## babone (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo
Danke für die schnellen Antworten. 
@Markus Mit dem Hintergrund! Bin ich ja gar nicht darauf gekommen Danke! Erspart einiges an Arbeit  . 
Das Tutorial von radde für den Schrift sieht auch ziemlich realistisch aus. 
Ich mach mich mal an die Arbeit.  

Danke nochmals

Grüße

Babone


----------



## da_Dj (6. Oktober 2004)

Ich nehme an du meinst folgendes Tutorial ... http://www.worth1000.com/tutorial.asp?sid=161039 ... sieht ein wenig besser aus, als das was Markus vorschlägt (die Schrift sieht einfach nicht draufgestickt aus, sorry)


----------



## babone (6. Oktober 2004)

Ja genau diesen Tutorial hatte ich in Erinnerung. Ja für die Schrift ist das Tutorial von Radde oder Dir geigneter.

Danke! 

Babone


----------

